

This is Objective-C Under the Hood - inlined
http://blog.parse.com/2013/02/08/this-is-objective-c-under-the-hood/

======
ozymandius182
It's pretty hard to find nice Obj C resources, so this is much appreciated.
The annotations on the slides really help out - thanks for doing that!

